# Webserver nicht erreichbar



## gigi1976 (15. März 2005)

hallo allerseits,
ich bin ein neuling hier!

mein problem:

habe dsl wlan-router siemens "Gigaset SE515 dsl".
dort habe ich "Dynamisches DNS" aktiviert und unter der menüpunkt "Virtueller Server (Port Forwarding)" habe ich den dienst "Web Server" d.h. "HTTP" weiterleitung auf mein rechner unter der protokoll "TCP" als quell-ip "ALL" externe port "80" interne port "80" vorher natürlich bei "DynDns.org" mich registriert.
mein webserver ist "Mini Server" "HTTP Web Server mit HTACCESS".

nun denke ich, dass ich aller richtig gemacht habe?

aber wenn ich zum testen vom meinem 1. oder 2. pc der in dem selben lan ist meine dyndns adresse eingebe komme ich immer auf meinem router und nicht auf dem webserver, d.h. die seite die ich zum konfigurieren von meinem router aufrufe erscheint mir?

was habe ich falsch gemacht?  

Gruss :confused


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. März 2005)

Also wenn du es so gemacht hast wie geschrieben, dann hast du eigentlich alles richtig gemacht.
Ist die NAT ( "Network Adress Translation" bzw "IP-Mascerading") Funktion in dem Router auch aktiviert ?

Auch mal schauen ob die eventuell vorhandene Firewall im Router aktiviert ist, bei meinem Router ist es der Fall dass NAT nur funktioniert mit aktivierter Firewall.
Die Filterregeln der Firewall kann man dann ja normalerweise alle deaktivieren, so das man im Prinzip ohne Firewall ist 
Eventuell auch einfach mal in die Filterregeln schauen, nicht das die Anfragen von Ausen schon geblockt werden  


Auch möglich wäre vieleicht dass dein Router kein Loopback ( ist dies das Wort dass ich suche ?  ) unterstützt.
Sprich du kannst alle PCs netzwerkintern nur über die interne IP erreichen.
Hier kann vieleicht Firmwareupdate helfen.

Mehr wüsste ich jetzt im Moment nicht.

Edit: Meine Fresse hab ich viele Tippfehler gefunden in meinem Post


----------



## gigi1976 (18. März 2005)

hi DJ Teac,

vielen dank für deine antwort.

ich habe extra die filterregelung nicht aktiviert, da dies in der beschreibung vom router steht :

_"NAT-Einstellungen 

NAT-Funktionen (Network Address Translation) und PAT-Funktionen (Port Address Translation) ermöglichen mehreren Benutzer in Ihrem lokalen Netzwerk den Internetzugriff über eine einzige öffentliche IP-Adresse. Mit Hilfe dieser Technologie können Benutzer ihre eigenen Server im lokalen Netzwerk einrichten (z. B. Web-Server, E-Mail-Server, FTP-Server usw.) oder Video- oder Audio-Anwendungen ausführen und Spiele mit Internet-Nutzern spielen.

IP-Filter 

Sie können Filterregeln für IP-Pakete festlegen um zu verhindern, dass Internet-Hosts auf Dienste zugreifen, oder um den Internet-Zugriff für lokale Hosts zu begrenzen. Klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche Anwenden, um die neuen Einstellungen zu aktivieren."_

deshalb denke ich, dass deine letzte vermutung vielleicht zutrifft. woher erkenne ich den ob mein router loopbacks zulässt oder nicht? 
übrigens habe den firmenupdate durchgeführt, aber leider hat sich nichts geändert.

Gruss


----------



## TjPcom2k5 (20. April 2005)

Bei mir (ich habe auch den SE 515) ist es so, dass ich den jeweiligen PC zum Port Fowarding registriere und diese Registration nicht gespeichert bleibt. 

Wenn irgendwer weiß wieso, möge er bitte antworten   !

Edit: Ich habe den Fehler gefunden, er lag in der Frimware...


----------



## Dr Dau (20. April 2005)

Hallo!

@gigi1976, Du hast deinem Router aber ein anderen Port für sein Webinterface zugeteilt?
Sieht für mich nicht so aus, denn wenn Du deine DynDNS Adresse, bzw. die IP vom Router ohne angabe von einem Port eingibst wird der Standardport (Port 80) genommen.
Und wenn Du so auf deinem Router landest, stimmen deine Einstellungen nicht.
Ich würde mir auch Gedanken machen ob es nicht evtl besser ist, zugriffe von aussen auf das Webinterface zu unterbinden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dr Dau (20. April 2005)

@gigi1976

Evtl. hilft dir auch dieses hier weiter.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

